# Good tip night after midnight.



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Most people on Uber tripped me after midnight last night. Surprising with a mild surge going on.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I was shocked to get tips this morning when every ride was surged.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

Most pax who can afford a surge ride got money to burn which explains why you are more likely to get tips from them.


----------

